

Any website that helps founders get together? - marcalc

I'm looking for someplace that can help founders with different domain expertises, to get together and work toward a new project?
======
felipebueno
Man, you just read my mind. Sunday I was thinking of making something like
that... Exactly that.

It could be a PaaS or something to get two or three dudes with different
abilities together and provide them some basic tools to manage their stuff.

------
dangrossman
<http://techcofounder.com/>

------
soneill
CoFounderLabs.com is about as close as currently exists.

